# Portofino lost and found



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Went diving at the Portofino reef with a "Hotsauce", a new PFF member and new diver. 

Found a woman's dive fin probably 60-70 yards offshore near the reef. I hope I find it's owner, not only to give it back, but also to hear the story of how that went down :blink: 


So, I get back to shore, carrying way too much stuff: dive flag, flashlight, fins, speargun...speargun....speargun....where is my speargun...was strapped to my wrist last time I remember.....no longer strapped to my wrist....Oh S####T. Sun is going down and somewhere between shore and the reef...sitting on the sand is my Riffe Paduak C2s. Tank says 1500lbs. So here I am searching in the water with a flashlight for a solid 25 minutes until I come across a needle in a haystack. Found my gun sitting peacefully waiting for me. Talk about a relief. :thumbsup:

Vis was about 8 feet, very comfortable in a 3mm. Saw jacks, spades, triggers, sea turtles, spanish macs. They put in new poles that make it very easy to find the reef. Line up the triangle sign with the square sign and you're right on it.


----------



## No Excuses (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm glad the signs worked out: we put them up on Monday.

And that sure would have been a long swim back with only one fin. Hope you find the owner.


----------

